# Gaggia Classic Leaking Steam



## gpgill (Dec 27, 2015)

My Gaggia classic has started to leak steam from the shower screen when switched to steam milk, which doesn't look healthy at all. Is this something that is just normal for classics, or is it a cause for concern?

Many thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

What model number is it.

Is it the 2015 model gaggia classic ?

If it is, then my guess is its the mechanical valve thats failing


----------



## gpgill (Dec 27, 2015)

No it's the 2012 model, so pre phillips changes. Would that suggest it's the solenoid valve failing?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

no, its the seal failing inside the valve, unfortunately they are a non serviceable item and would need replacing. also possible to have small bit of scale stuck inside, try removing valve, open the spindle and soak in descaler for a few hours or overnight. may help


----------

